# maleksia / vetelehtiä



## Gavril

Which word, if either, would you recommend in these sentences?
_

Emme paljon tehneet tänään, vaan maleksimme / vetelehtimme kotona.

Olen huomannut miehen maleksimassa / vetelehtimässä tehtaan ovella. Epäilen, että teollisesta vakoilusta on kyse.

Rakennuksen ulkoiseen oveen on kiinnitetty kyltti, jossa lukee, "Maleksiminen / Vetelehtimen kielletty".
_
A: _Missä se Jarko nykyään on?
_B: _Äijä maleksii / vetelehtii kuulemma Kalliossa päin. Ei mitään ihmeellistä menossa.


_Kiitos


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

"Maleksia" denotes aimless walking around. In other words, it's the more 'active' of the two verbs. "Vetelehtiä" can be applied to someone just lying around on a sofa, while "maleksia" is wrong in that context. I think I would make some minor changes to your sentences.

_Emme tehneet tänään juuri mitään, kunhan veteleh*d*imme/norkoilimme kotona.

_Your second example is fine as long as you remember the difference in meaning I have described._ Olen havainnut _is also possible.
_
Rakennuksen ulko-oveen on kiinnitetty kyltti, jossa lukee: "Asiaton oleskelu kielletty."_

_Jar*kk*__o_ is a common name. I have never heard _Jarko. _Your last dialog is possible in informal Finnish even though a native speaker would probably say something else, such as:

A: _Missä se Jarkko nykyään/nykyisin on?
_B:_ Äijä norkoilee/vetelehtii/kuluttaa aikaansa jossakin Kalliossa. Ei mitään sen kummempaa.

_Strictly speaking "jossakin Kalliossa" could be misunderstood to mean that there are several Kallios, but it's frequently used in informal style anyway.


----------



## Gavril

Grumpy Old Man said:


> "Maleksia" denotes aimless walking around. In other words, it's the more 'active' of the two verbs.



That's good to know. Would _maleksia _work in the following sentences?


_Kaukosäätö-auton ohjausyksikössä on toimintahäiriö, joten auto maleksii nyt tehtaan lattialla.

Hän harrastaa erityisesti matkailemista. Hän pidä vieraassa, tuntemattomassa kaupungissa maleksimisesta.

__Kylähullu näkyy usein maleksimassa kylän keski-aukiossa, itselle puhumassa.



_​Kiitos vielä kerran


----------



## DrWatson

Gavril said:


> That's good to know. Would _maleksia _work in the following sentences?
> 
> 
> _Kaukosäätö-auton ohjausyksikössä on toimintahäiriö, joten auto maleksii nyt tehtaan lattialla._ Inanimate objects can't _maleksia_, only people (and maybe animals with legs). Also, what is _kaukosäätöauto_? An RC car? In that case the correct word is _kauko-ohjattava auto._
> _
> Hän harrastaa erityisesti matkailemista. Hän pitää vieraassa, tuntemattomassa kaupungissa maleksimisesta.__Maleksia_ means walking around aimlessly or in an idle way, lazily. If the person deliberately travels to foreign cities to loiter, I suppose it's alright.
> 
> _Kylähullu näkyy usein maleksimassa kylän keskusaukiolla itsekseen puhuen._


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

"_Hän pi*tää* vieraassa, tuntemattomassa kaupungissa maleksimisesta._


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> That's good to know. Would _maleksia _work in the following sentences?
> 
> _Kaukosäätö-auton ohjausyksikössä on toimintahäiriö, joten auto maleksii nyt tehtaan lattialla._


In many factories they use remote-controlled cars (usually controlled by slings in the floor). In Finnish I'd use the term _kauko-ohjattu vaunu _or_ automaattiohjattu vaunu_. A machine with wheels, without legs, can't _maleksia_. So I would say:

_Kauko-ohjatun / Automaattiohjatun vaunun ohjausyksikössä on toimintahäiriö, joten vaunu etenee hitaasti tehtaan lattialla._


----------



## Hakro

Grumpy Old Man said:


> _Jar*kk*__o_ is a common name. I have never heard _Jarko._


Jarko is not as common name as Jarkko but Google gives you several examples (and some spelling mistakes) about men named Jarko, with a single k.


----------



## Finland

Hello!



Hakro said:


> _Kauko-ohjatun / Automaattiohjatun vaunun ohjausyksikössä on toimintahäiriö, joten vaunu etenee hitaasti tehtaan lattialla.
> _



Or maybe the meaning was originally to say more something like: "joten vaunu lojuu tehtaan lattialla". That is, if it is not moving, just lying about.

HTH
S


----------



## Hakro

Finland said:


> Or maybe the meaning was originally to say more something like: "joten vaunu lojuu tehtaan lattialla". That is, if it is not moving, just lying about.


I don't think so. I think it's still moving, see post #3. So far, we don't know the verb in the original sentence.


----------



## Gavril

Hakro said:


> I don't think so. I think it's still moving, see post #3. So far, we don't know the verb in the original sentence.



Yes, what I originally had in mind was "moving around, out of control". If the robot has no legs (vaan esim. telaketjut), what would be the verb for describing this movement if _maleksia _doesn't work?


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> Yes, what I originally had in mind was "moving around, out of control". If the robot has no legs (vaan esim. telaketjut), what would be the verb for describing this movement if _maleksia _doesn't work?


Maybe _harhailla_ would be a good choice in this case.


----------



## Finland

Hello!



Gavril said:


> Yes, what I originally had in mind was "moving around, out of control". If the robot has no legs (vaan esim. telaketjut), what would be the verb for describing this movement if _maleksia _doesn't work?



Maybe harhailla, liikkua, vaeltaa, siirtyillä, kierrellä...

HTH
S


----------

